# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از بین آریان حیدری و ملاک پور کدوم بهتره؟

## MeGa-Mind

دوستان لطفا اگر تدریس این اساتید رو دیدید یا اینکه از تدریس اونها خودتون نتیجه گرفتین بگین کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم؟

----------


## yeetmaster

> دوستان لطفا اگر تدریس این اساتید رو دیدید یا اینکه از تدریس اونها خودتون نتیجه گرفتین بگین کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم؟


*هر دو نفر فوق العاده قوی و عالی هستن و با تدریس هردوتاشون میشه به درصدای خیلی خوب رسید.

نیم ساعت دیگه خیلیا هجوم میارن به تاپیک و نصفشون میگن نه حیدری فقط بلده عدد بده و نصف دیگه میگن نه ملاک پور خیلی تشریحی میگه و عادلانه مقایسه نمیکنن

به حرف هیچکس گوش نکن برای انتخاب استاد
برو جلسه صفر و یک هردوتا استاد رو ببین و خودت متوجه میشی با کدوم استاد بهتر درسو متوجه میشی و کدوم استاد بیشتر به دلت میشینه چون تهش تدریس استاد بخش کوچیکی از فرایند یادگیری ریاضیت هست و خودت باید طبق تکالیفشون از هر مبحث کلی تست کار کنی

من شخصا با استاد حیدری پیش رفتم و دارم نتیجه میگیرم و خیلیای دیگه همینطور
خیلیا هم با استاد ملاک پور پیش رفتن و نتیجه گرفتن
خیلیا هم با این اساتید پیش رفتن و هیچ نتیجه ای نگرفتن چون خودشون تلاش کافی نداشتن* :Yahoo (50):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> *هر دو نفر فوق العاده قوی و عالی هستن و با تدریس هردوتاشون میشه به درصدای خیلی خوب رسید.
> 
> نیم ساعت دیگه خیلیا هجوم میارن به تاپیک و نصفشون میگن نه حیدری فقط بلده عدد بده و نصف دیگه میگن نه ملاک پور خیلی تشریحی میگه و عادلانه مقایسه نمیکنن
> 
> به حرف هیچکس گوش نکن برای انتخاب استاد
> برو جلسه صفر و یک هردوتا استاد رو ببین و خودت متوجه میشی با کدوم استاد بهتر درسو متوجه میشی و کدوم استاد بیشتر به دلت میشینه چون تهش تدریس استاد بخش کوچیکی از فرایند یادگیری ریاضیت هست و خودت باید طبق تکالیفشون از هر مبحث کلی تست کار کنی
> 
> من شخصا با استاد حیدری پیش رفتم و دارم نتیجه میگیرم و خیلیای دیگه همینطور
> خیلیا هم با استاد ملاک پور پیش رفتن و نتیجه گرفتن
> خیلیا هم با این اساتید پیش رفتن و هیچ نتیجه ای نگرفتن چون خودشون تلاش کافی نداشتن*


تازگیا یه خانومی آریان حیدری رو بهم پیشنهاد دادن بدون اینکه ازشون راهنمایی در مورد ریاضی بخوام..گفتن با ایشون خیلی پیشرفت کردن..حالا من اومدم یه مقدار تحقیق کنم اینجا یه سریا میگفتن خوب نیست و ... و از ملاک پور هم تعریف  شنیدم...الان واقعا دو دل شدم..تدریسشون هم یه مقداری دیدم و فکر میکنم هر دو خوبن و شاید باید بیشتر نگاه کنم..الان اقای حیدری که شما نتیجه گرفتین ازش واسه ی همه ی مباحث خوب بوده براتون؟ چون اخه یه سریا میگن انگار برای همه ی سوالات کارایی نداره.

----------


## yeetmaster

> تازگیا یه خانومی آریان حیدری رو بهم پیشنهاد دادن بدون اینکه ازشون راهنمایی در مورد ریاضی بخوام..گفتن با ایشون خیلی پیشرفت کردن..حالا من اومدم یه مقدار تحقیق کنم اینجا یه سریا میگفتن خوب نیست و ... و از ملاک پور هم تعریف  شنیدم...الان واقعا دو دل شدم..تدریسشون هم یه مقداری دیدم و فکر میکنم هر دو خوبن و شاید باید بیشتر نگاه کنم..الان اقای حیدری که شما نتیجه گرفتین ازش واسه ی همه ی مباحث خوب بوده براتون؟ چون اخه یه سریا میگن انگار برای همه ی سوالات کارایی نداره.


*من رشته ام ریاضی هست و فقط مباحث مربوط به حسابان رو استفاده کردم (تابع و مثلثات حد و مشتق و . . .)

و خب اگر واقعا بخوام عادلانه صحبت کنم میگم که به مثلثات ایشون اعتماد صد درصدی ندارم
حداقل پیشنهاد خودم اینه که همزمان با مثلثات ایشون, خودتونم یه مقدار روی روش تشریحی و فرمول ها به مقدار لازم کار کنید. البته مثلثاتشونم واقعا عالی هست ولی خب خیلی به دل من نچسبید.

ولی خب بله. توی همه مباحث به من کمک کردن و خیلی تونستم رشد کنم. مخصوصا تابع و حد و مشتق و کاربرد مشتق
این که مثلا میگن بعضی سوالاتو با روشاشون حل کرد رو نمیفهمم واقعا
خیلی جاها ایشون از همون روش تشریحی و معمولی استفاده میکنن. فقط نوع بیانشون یه مقدار متفاوته که باعث میشه مطلب راحت تر تو ذهن دانش اموز بشینه. 
از کلاهشون خرگوش درنمیارن و از وسط تخته هم رد نمیشن
خیلی به کارنامه آزمون آزمایشی و حل تکلیف و . . . هم حساسیت نشون میدن که بازم خیلی کمک میکنه به روند یادگیری درس*

*بازم میگم. تهش هرچی بشه فقط و فقط سلیقه خودته که اهمیت داره

**چه کلاس استاد حیدری بری, چه کلاس استاد ملاک پور بری یا حتی اگر از کلاس استاد سادات و مقدم نیا استفاده کنی, اگر کاملا به حرفاشون گوش بدی و با برنامه خودشون جلو بری و کلی تست بزنی و رفع اشکال کنی, قطعا میتونی به درصد خیلی خوبی توی ریاضیات برسی
موفق باشید!
*

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> *من رشته ام ریاضی هست و فقط مباحث مربوط به حسابان رو استفاده کردم (تابع و مثلثات حد و مشتق و . . .)و خب اگر واقعا بخوام عادلانه صحبت کنم میگم که به مثلثات ایشون اعتماد صد درصدی ندارمحداقل پیشنهاد خودم اینه که همزمان با مثلثات ایشون, خودتونم یه مقدار روی روش تشریحی و فرمول ها به مقدار لازم کار کنید. البته مثلثاتشونم واقعا عالی هست ولی خب خیلی به دل من نچسبید.ولی خب بله. توی همه مباحث به من کمک کردن و خیلی تونستم رشد کنم. مخصوصا تابع و حد و مشتق و کاربرد مشتقاین که مثلا میگن بعضی سوالاتو با روشاشون حل کرد رو نمیفهمم واقعاخیلی جاها ایشون از همون روش تشریحی و معمولی استفاده میکنن. فقط نوع بیانشون یه مقدار متفاوته که باعث میشه مطلب راحت تر تو ذهن دانش اموز بشینه. از کلاهشون خرگوش درنمیارن و از وسط تخته هم رد نمیشنخیلی به کارنامه آزمون آزمایشی و حل تکلیف و . . . هم حساسیت نشون میدن که بازم خیلی کمک میکنه به روند یادگیری درس**بازم میگم. تهش هرچی بشه فقط و فقط سلیقه خودته که اهمیت داره**چه کلاس استاد حیدری بری, چه کلاس استاد ملاک پور بری یا حتی اگر از کلاس استاد سادات و مقدم نیا استفاده کنی, اگر کاملا به حرفاشون گوش بدی و با برنامه خودشون جلو بری و کلی تست بزنی و رفع اشکال کنی, قطعا میتونی به درصد خیلی خوبی توی ریاضیات برسیموفق باشید!*


خیلی ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین دوست عزیز..

----------


## ij16

> دوستان لطفا اگر تدریس این اساتید رو دیدید یا اینکه از تدریس اونها خودتون نتیجه گرفتین بگین کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم؟


هر دو دبیرای توانایی ان .من سطح ریاضیم خوبه.به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستام نکته تست آریانو دیدم الان سرعتم تو ریاضی بیشتر شده

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> هر دو دبیرای توانایی ان .من سطح ریاضیم خوبه.به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستام نکته تست آریانو دیدم الان سرعتم تو ریاضی بیشتر شده


نکته تستش چقدره هزینش؟ الان چون میخام از صفر شروع کنم دنبال یه دوره ی جامعم...

----------


## ij16

> نکته تستش چقدره هزینش؟ الان چون میخام از صفر شروع کنم دنبال یه دوره ی جامعم...


امسال کنکور داری؟

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> امسال کنکور داری؟


نه امسال ندارم ...1400...تازه اگه باز بشه اون موقع با این همه حواشی کنکور شرکت کرد

----------


## ij16

> نه امسال ندارم ...1400...تازه اگه باز بشه اون موقع با این همه حواشی کنکور شرکت کرد


پس اگه ۱۴۰۰ هستی نکته تست بدردت نمیخوره . دیروز اریان جلسه صفرش بود اونو  ببین در ضمن کلاسینو افزایش قیمت خواهد داشت اگه میخوای شرکت کنی باید زودتر ثبت نام کنی.حواشی کنکورم بنداز کنار از ذهنت خیلی مخربه

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> پس اگه ۱۴۰۰ هستی نکته تست بدردت نمیخوره . دیروز اریان جلسه صفرش بود اونو  ببین در ضمن کلاسینو افزایش قیمت خواهد داشت اگه میخوای شرکت کنی باید زودتر ثبت نام کنی.حواشی کنکورم بنداز کنار از ذهنت خیلی مخربه


ممنون از لطفتون... حتما میبینم....

----------


## konkoor98

> *
> 
> به حرف هیچکس گوش نکن برای انتخاب استاد
> برو جلسه صفر و یک هردوتا استاد رو ببین و خودت متوجه میشی با کدوم استاد بهتر درسو متوجه میشی و کدوم استاد بیشتر به دلت میشینه چون تهش تدریس استاد بخش کوچیکی از فرایند یادگیری ریاضیت هست و خودت باید طبق تکالیفشون از هر مبحث کلی تست کار کنی
> 
> *


دوست عزیز این پیشنهاد شما یه اشکال داره اونم اینه که فان کلاسای حیدری زیاده تا چندین جلسه آدم غرق ادابازیاش میشه بعد وقتی کار از کار گذشت میفهمه ای داد بیداد ریاضیم پرید شما باید ببینی انتظارت از کلاس ریاضی رفتن چیه اگه ۳ تا رشته برترو میخوای با آریان حیدری نمیشه اما اگه میخوای ریاضیت تو کنکور درصد بیاره و رشته های دیگه قبول بشی چرا میشه کلا به نظر من کسی که ملاک پور بره و درسخون باشه به هدفش میرسه و به تنهایی کافیه چون ملاک پور ریاضی کلاسیک درس میده اما حیدری به درد ۲ دسته میخوره
۱- کسی که میخواد چند تا تست ریاضی بزنه و یه درصد ناپلونی بیاره
۲- کسی که ۱۰۰ میخواد و سواد ریاضیو با کسی مثل ملاک پور یاد گرفته حالا میخواد با یه سری راهکار و میانبر سرعت حل تستو ببره بالا که روشای حیدری به درد میخوره

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> دوست عزیز این پیشنهاد شما یه اشکال داره اونم اینه که فان کلاسای حیدری زیاده تا چندین جلسه آدم غرق ادابازیاش میشه بعد وقتی کار از کار گذشت میفهمه ای داد بیداد ریاضیم پرید شما باید ببینی انتظارت از کلاس ریاضی رفتن چیه اگه ۳ تا رشته برترو میخوای با آریان حیدری نمیشه اما اگه میخوای ریاضیت تو کنکور درصد بیاره و رشته های دیگه قبول بشی چرا میشه کلا به نظر من کسی که ملاک پور بره و درسخون باشه به هدفش میرسه و به تنهایی کافیه چون ملاک پور ریاضی کلاسیک درس میده اما حیدری به درد ۲ دسته میخوره
> ۱- کسی که میخواد چند تا تست ریاضی بزنه و یه درصد ناپلونی بیاره
> ۲- کسی که ۱۰۰ میخواد و سواد ریاضیو با کسی مثل ملاک پور یاد گرفته حالا میخواد با یه سری راهکار و میانبر سرعت حل تستو ببره بالا که روشای حیدری به درد میخوره


اقای حیدری روشهای میانبرشون رو تو کلاس جامعشون اموزش میدن یا تو دوره ی نکته و تست؟ من دنبال همین روشهای میانبر هستم به نظرم با خوندن کتابهای موجود میشه مباحث رو به صورت تشریحی یاد گرفت نیاز به کلاس نیست...حالا با این تفاسیر نمیدونم چه کلاسی و چه استادی مناسبه

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> پس اگه ۱۴۰۰ هستی نکته تست بدردت نمیخوره . دیروز اریان جلسه صفرش بود اونو  ببین در ضمن کلاسینو افزایش قیمت خواهد داشت اگه میخوای شرکت کنی باید زودتر ثبت نام کنی.حواشی کنکورم بنداز کنار از ذهنت خیلی مخربه


دوست عزیز اقای حیدری روشهای میانبر حل تست رو تو دوره ی جامعشون اموزش میدن یا دوره ی نکته و تست؟ من اموزش تشریحی نمیخام همین روشهای سریع تست زنی رو میخام یاد بگیرم...باید کدوم استادرو ثبتنام کنم؟ بغیر از این دو استاد فرد دیگه ای هست که این روشها رو خوب اموزش بده؟ مثلا اقای مسعودی یا شخص دیگه ای؟

----------


## Amirsh23

> دوست عزیز اقای حیدری روشهای میانبر حل تست رو تو دوره ی جامعشون اموزش میدن یا دوره ی نکته و تست؟ من اموزش تشریحی نمیخام همین روشهای سریع تست زنی رو میخام یاد بگیرم...باید کدوم استادرو ثبتنام کنم؟ بغیر از این دو استاد فرد دیگه ای هست که این روشها رو خوب اموزش بده؟ مثلا اقای مسعودی یا شخص دیگه ای؟


تو هردو یاد میدن فقط از اسمشون معلومه جامع بری کاملتر و مفصل تر هستش و وقت زیادی هم صرف حل تست و رفع اشکال میشه . به قول اون دوستمون نمیخوام بگم مسعودی نه، فقط حیدری چون سلایق متفاوته ولی زیاد دنبال دبیر نباش و یکی رو زود ثبتنام کن بره پی کارش چون هرچقدر ادامه دار بشه میشه وسواس و صرفا وقتتو میگیره

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> تو هردو یاد میدن فقط از اسمشون معلومه جامع بری کاملتر و مفصل تر هستش و وقت زیادی هم صرف حل تست و رفع اشکال میشه . به قول اون دوستمون نمیخوام بگم مسعودی نه فقط حیدری چون سلایق متافوته ولی زیاد دنبال دبیر نباش و یکی رو زود ثبتنام کن بره پی کارش چون هرچقدر ادامه دار بشه میشه وسواس و صرفا وقتتو میگیره


شما این دوره رو شرکت کردین ؟ راضی بودین؟ برای این روشهای سریع اقای حیدری از همه بهتره؟ اساتید دیگه چی؟ مثلا همین اقای مسعودی...

----------


## Amirsh23

> شما این دوره رو شرکت کردین ؟ راضی بودین؟ برای این روشهای سریع اقای حیدری از همه بهتره؟ اساتید دیگه چی؟ مثلا همین اقای مسعودی...


جوابتو دادم اخر پیام قبلی. من ۱۴۰۰ هستم تا الان سه جلسه برگزار شده دیدم خوب بود ملاکم دیدم از کلاسای سال قبل حیدری هم دیدم. ولی بعضی جاها دیدم نظرات بعضی افراد کلا متفاوت با کلاسه و حتما باید خودت ببینی من سر این موضوع یه ماه وقتم از بین رفت بعدش برگشتم خونه اول و اخرشم دیدم نمونه دیدن خودم بود که باعث تصمیمم شد .همه ی این دبیرا رتبه تک رقمی دو رقمی هم داشتن رتبه ۴ یا ۵ رقمی هم داشتن مطمئنا تلاش خودته باعث پیشرفتت میشه. به نظر من کاملترین و بهترین نظر نظر اون دوستیه که همون اول بهت گفت چیکار کنی

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> جوابتو دادم اخر پیام قبلی. من ۱۴۰۰ هستم تا الان سه جلسه برگزار شده دیدم خوب بود ملاکم دیدم از کلاسای سال قبل حیدری هم دیدم. ولی بعضی جاها دیدم نظرات بعضی افراد کلا متفاوت با کلاسه و حتما باید خودت ببینی من سر این موضوع یه ماه وقتم از بین رفت بعدش برگشتم خونه اول و اخرشم دیدم نمونه دیدن خودم بود که باعث تصمیمم شد .همه ی این دبیرا رتبه تک رقمی دو رقمی هم داشتن رتبه ۴ یا ۵ رقمی هم داشتن مطمئنا تلاش خودته باعث پیشرفتت میشه


بله درسته....ممنونم از پستتون...من خودم خداروشکر روشهای تشریحی رو با کتاب یاد میگیرم...چن وقت پیشا تو یه جلسه رفع اشکال ریاضی بودیم ...تستی رو که باید کلی وقت میذاشتی روش تشریحی حل میکردی استاد با روش میانبر تو چن ثانیه حل کرد..خب طبیعتا برای آدم جالب میشه که این راهها رو یاد بگیره چون کلی به وقتت اضافه میکنه..

----------


## Amirsh23

> بله درسته....ممنونم از پستتون...من خودم خداروشکر روشهای تشریحی رو با کتاب یاد میگیرم...چن وقت پیشا تو یه جلسه رفع اشکال ریاضی بودیم ...تستی رو که باید کلی وقت میذاشتی روش تشریحی حل میکردی استاد با روش میانبر تو چن ثانیه حل کرد..خب طبیعتا برای آدم جالب میشه که این راهها رو یاد بگیره چون کلی به وقتت اضافه میکنه..


اره خود استادم در کنار روش تستی روش عادی هم یاد میدن ولی بعضی قسمتا که دیدی خیلی تستی شد و خودت فهمیدی ممکنه روش فقط جواب نده و استادم زیاد تشریحیشو توضیح نداد سعی کن اون قسمتارو تشریحیشم یاد بگیری. خودت میدونی هیچ استادی بی نقص نیست

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> اره خود استادم در کنار روش تستی روش عادی هم یاد میدن ولی بعضی قسمتا که دیدی خیلی تستی شد و خودت فهمیدی ممکنه روش فقط جواب نده و استادم زیاد تشریحیشو توضیح نداد سعی کن اون قسمتارو تشریحیشم یاد بگیری. خودت میدونی هیچ استادی بی نقص نیست


ممنون از راهنماییتون...شما دوره ی جامع اقای حیدری برای 1400 رو شرکت کردین؟ از این کلاس 3 جلسه گذشته؟ من الان بخوام ثبتنام کنم اون سه جلسه رو چطور باید پیدا کنم؟

----------


## yeetmaster

> دوست عزیز این پیشنهاد شما یه اشکال داره اونم اینه که فان کلاسای حیدری زیاده تا چندین جلسه آدم غرق ادابازیاش میشه بعد وقتی کار از کار گذشت میفهمه ای داد بیداد ریاضیم پرید شما باید ببینی انتظارت از کلاس ریاضی رفتن چیه اگه ۳ تا رشته برترو میخوای با آریان حیدری نمیشه اما اگه میخوای ریاضیت تو کنکور درصد بیاره و رشته های دیگه قبول بشی چرا میشه کلا به نظر من کسی که ملاک پور بره و درسخون باشه به هدفش میرسه و به تنهایی کافیه چون ملاک پور ریاضی کلاسیک درس میده اما حیدری به درد ۲ دسته میخوره
> ۱- کسی که میخواد چند تا تست ریاضی بزنه و یه درصد ناپلونی بیاره
> ۲- کسی که ۱۰۰ میخواد و سواد ریاضیو با کسی مثل ملاک پور یاد گرفته حالا میخواد با یه سری راهکار و میانبر سرعت حل تستو ببره بالا که روشای حیدری به درد میخوره




*البته بله جدا از شوخی حرف شما تا حد زیادی درسته
من خودم شخصا به دونستن روش تشریحی خیلی اعتقاد دارم و بنظر من قبل از رفتن سر کلاس استاد حیدری باید روشای تشریحی رو به صورت نسبی یاد گرفت
خودمم قبل رفتن سر کلاس نکته و تست ایشون, نمرات تشریحیم خوب بود و درصد حسابانم متوسط بود ولی بعد از نکته و تست ایشون تونستم مدیریت زمان رو بهتر انجام بدم و به تعداد بیشتری سوال پاسخ بدم چون تایم بیشتری ساختن برام*

----------


## Amirsh23

> ممنون از راهنماییتون...شما دوره ی جامع اقای حیدری برای 1400 رو شرکت کردین؟ از این کلاس 3 جلسه گذشته؟ من الان بخوام ثبتنام کنم اون سه جلسه رو چطور باید پیدا کنم؟


دو جلسه فرست کلس رایگان گذاشتن یجورایی برا اشنایی دانش اموزا با استاد که قبل کلاسای جامع بود و استاد خودشون دیروز تو جلسه صفر گفتن اگه حوصله داشتی ببین اگه هم نداشتی من مفصل تر توی کلاس جامع توضیح میدم و بهتر درس میدمشون حال داشتی ببین. دیروز هم جلسه صفر کلاس جامعشون بود که اینم میتونی رایگان ببینی با ثبتنام تو کلاسینو و شروع اصلی کلاساشون که رایگان نیست از هفته بعده ولی جلسه صفر حتما ببین. ولی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ایتم های جدید هم استاد اضافه کردن که تو جلسه صفر میبینی زیاد توضیح نمیدم ولی جالب ترینشون اینه هفته ای دو جلسه امسال کلاس میذارن و اینکه رفع اشکال قوی توسط خودشونم دارن به سه صورت هم رفع اشکال میکنن امسال. ولی اگه نمیتونی اصلا فرست کلسو ببینی حتما جلسه اول فرست کلس ۲۰ دقیقه اولشو ببین که روند کلاسو و... رو توضیح میده

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> دو جلسه فرست کلس رایگان گذاشتن یجورایی برا اشنایی دانش اموزا با استاد که قبل کلاسای جامع بود و استاد خودشون دیروز تو جلسه صفر گفتن اگه حوصله داشتی ببین اگه هم نداشتی من مفصل تر توی کلاس جامع توضیح میدم و بهتر درس میدمشون حال داشتی ببین. دیروز هم جلسه صفر کلاس جامعشون بود که اینم میتونی رایگان ببینی با ثبتنام تو کلاسینو و شروع اصلی کلاساشون که رایگان نیست از هفته بعده ولی جلسه صفر حتما ببین. ولی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ ایتم های جدید هم استاد اضافه کردن که تو جلسه صفر میبینی زیاد توضیح نمیدم ولی جالب ترینشون اینه هفته ای دو جلسه امسال کلاس میذارن و اینکه رفع اشکال قوی توسط خودشونم دارن به سه صورت هم رفع اشکال میکنن امسال. ولی اگه نمیتونی اصلا فرست کلسو ببینی حتما جلسه اول فرست کلس ۲۰ دقیقه اولشو ببین که روند کلاسو و... رو توضیح میده


اوکی...خیلی ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین....حتما میبینم..

----------


## Amirsh23

> *بله کاملا حق با شماست. انشالله که شما با استاد ملاک پور بتونید ریاضیو صد بزنید و ماهایی که کلاس استاد حیدری بودیم همه صفر و منفی و یه بیست درصد "ناپلئونی" بتونیم بزنیم
> البته همونم از سرمون زیاده
> 
> این درصدی که پایین میبینید هم مال خودم نیست. من هر آزمون کلید میخرم و از رو دست کناریم تقلب میکنم وگرنه مارو چه به بالا زدن ریاضی؟ (راستی بهتره یادآوری کنم که استاد حیدری طراح حسابان قلم چی نیستند)
> 
> *
> 
> *البته بله حرف شما تا حد زیادی درسته
> من خودم شخصا به دونستن روش تشریحی خیلی اعتقاد دارم و بنظر من قبل از رفتن سر کلاس استاد حیدری باید روشای تشریحی رو به صورت نسبی یاد گرفت
> خودمم قبل رفتن سر کلاس نکته و تست ایشون, نمرات تشریحیم خوب بود و درصد حسابانم متوسط بود ولی بعد از نکته و تست ایشون تونستم مدیریت زمان رو بهتر انجام بدم و به تعداد بیشتری سوال پاسخ بدم چون تایم بیشتری ساختن برام*


اصلا برای یک درس درصد مشخص کردن اشتباه ترین کاره چون ممکنه کنکورو مثلا شیمی اسون بدن درصد ۹۰ ۸۰ همچین درصد شاخی نباشه ممکنه سخت بدن درصد ۶۰ ۷۰ جز بهترینا باشه البته منظورم اون دوستمون بود

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> *بله کاملا حق با شماست. انشالله که شما با استاد ملاک پور بتونید ریاضیو صد بزنید و ماهایی که کلاس استاد حیدری بودیم همه صفر و منفی و یه بیست درصد "ناپلئونی" بتونیم بزنیم
> البته همونم از سرمون زیاده
> 
> این درصدی که پایین میبینید هم مال خودم نیست. من هر آزمون کلید میخرم و از رو دست کناریم تقلب میکنم وگرنه مارو چه به بالا زدن ریاضی؟ (راستی بهتره یادآوری کنم که استاد حیدری طراح حسابان قلم چی نیستند)
> 
> *
> 
> *البته بله حرف شما تا حد زیادی درسته
> من خودم شخصا به دونستن روش تشریحی خیلی اعتقاد دارم و بنظر من قبل از رفتن سر کلاس استاد حیدری باید روشای تشریحی رو به صورت نسبی یاد گرفت
> خودمم قبل رفتن سر کلاس نکته و تست ایشون, نمرات تشریحیم خوب بود و درصد حسابانم متوسط بود ولی بعد از نکته و تست ایشون تونستم مدیریت زمان رو بهتر انجام بدم و به تعداد بیشتری سوال پاسخ بدم چون تایم بیشتری ساختن برام*


شما دوره ی جامع ایشون رو شرکت نکردین؟ این روشهای میانبر رو تو دوره ی جامع هم اموزش میدن یا نه فقط تشریحی اموزش میدن تو دوره ی جامعشون؟؟ ببخشید هی میپرسم میخام مطمئن شم...

----------


## yeetmaster

> شما دوره ی جامع ایشون رو شرکت نکردین؟ این روشهای میانبر رو تو دوره ی جامع هم اموزش میدن یا نه فقط تشریحی اموزش میدن تو دوره ی جامعشون؟؟ ببخشید هی میپرسم میخام مطمئن شم...


*نه من کلاس جامع ایشون رو نبودم چون هزینه اش یه مقدار اذیتم میکرد ولی یه سری مباحثشون تو دوران کرونا و تعطیلی مدارس رایگان شد و اونارو تونستم ببینم(یه مقدار از حد و مشتق و کاربرد)
و خب باید بگم تفاوت کلاس جامع و نکته و تست ایشون توی تیپ تست ها هست بیشتر. توی کلاس جامع همه نوع تستی حل میکردن معمولا و سراغ تیپ های خیلی عجیب غریب مخصوص قلم چی و کتاب تستا هم میرفتن که دانش آموزش از پس همه نوع تستی بربیاد
ولی توی نکته و تست صرفا به تیپایی بسنده میکردن که کنکور بیشتر دوستشون داره و دیگه سراغ اون سوالات مسخره بازی قلم چی و امثالهم نمیرفتن.
درواقع شاید بشه گفت همون مبحثی که توی کلاس جامع با 200 تا تست جمع میکردن رو توی نکته و تست با 20 تا تست جمع میکنن
خب اگر از الان تا نکته و تست کنکور 1400 خودتون بیشتر به صورت تشریحی تر پیش برید خب میتونید کلاس جامع استاد ملاک پور رو شرکت کنید و در آخر بیاید سراغ نکته و تست استاد حیدری** اونقدرا ضرر نمیکنید
*
*کلاس جامع با هر استادی پیش برید عالیه و قطعا با تلاش کافی خیلی میتونید رشد کنید ولی دم کنکور برای نکته و تست و همایش بنظر من بهتره سراغ استاد حیدری برید چون وقتی خودتون روش تشریحی رو خیلی خوب بلد باشید و روشای تستی استاد حیدری رو هم یاد بگیرید دیگه خیلی میتونید مطالبو بهتر تو ذهن طبقه بندی کنید و البته سریعتر هم بشید.* :Yahoo (6):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> *نه من کلاس جامع ایشون رو نبودم چون هزینه اش یه مقدار اذیتم میکرد ولی یه سری مباحثشون تو دوران کرونا و تعطیلی مدارس رایگان شد و اونارو تونستم ببینم(یه مقدار از حد و مشتق و کاربرد)
> و خب باید بگم تفاوت کلاس جامع و نکته و تست ایشون توی تیپ تست ها هست بیشتر. توی کلاس جامع همه نوع تستی حل میکردن معمولا و سراغ تیپ های خیلی عجیب غریب مخصوص قلم چی و کتاب تستا هم میرفتن که دانش آموزش از پس همه نوع تستی بربیاد
> ولی توی نکته و تست صرفا به تیپایی بسنده میکردن که کنکور بیشتر دوستشون داره و دیگه سراغ اون سوالات مسخره بازی قلم چی و امثالهم نمیرفتن.
> درواقع شاید بشه گفت همون مبحثی که توی کلاس جامع با 200 تا تست جمع میکردن رو توی نکته و تست با 20 تا تست جمع میکنن
> خب اگر از الان تا نکته و تست کنکور 1400 خودتون بیشتر به صورت تشریحی تر پیش برید خب میتونید کلاس جامع استاد ملاک پور رو شرکت کنید و در آخر بیاید سراغ نکته و تست استاد حیدری** اونقدرا ضرر نمیکنید
> *
> *کلاس جامع با هر استادی پیش برید عالیه و قطعا با تلاش کافی خیلی میتونید رشد کنید ولی دم کنکور برای نکته و تست و همایش بنظر من بهتره سراغ استاد حیدری برید چون وقتی خودتون روش تشریحی رو خیلی خوب بلد باشید و روشای تستی استاد حیدری رو هم یاد بگیرید دیگه خیلی میتونید مطالبو بهتر تو ذهن طبقه بندی کنید و البته سریعتر هم بشید.*


ممنون از لطفتون دوست عزیز حالا که تو دوره ی جامعشون هم این روشهارو کار میکنن خب از اول کلاس خودشون رو شرکت کنم فکر کنم بهتر باشه چون در طول سال با این روشها اشنا میشم....دوره ای که فقط تشریحی باشه اصلا نمیخام...چون اموزش کتابها خداروشکر برام کافی هستن

----------


## yeetmaster

> ممنون از لطفتون دوست عزیز حالا که تو دوره ی جامعشون هم این روشهارو کار میکنن خب از اول کلاس خودشون رو شرکت کنم فکر کنم بهتر باشه چون در طول سال با این روشها اشنا میشم....دوره ای که فقط تشریحی باشه اصلا نمیخام...چون اموزش کتابها خداروشکر برام کافی هستن


*اینطوری نیست که آقای ملاک پور فقططططط تشریحی باشن که
اگر قرار بود آقای ملاک پور صرفا تشریحی تدریس کنن که دانش آموزاشون همه میرفتن درسنامه کتاب میخوندن دیگه.
**قطعا هر استادی دو سه تا ترفند خفن تو آستینش داره همیشه* :Yahoo (4): 
*ولی خب بله میشه گفت بخش اعظم تدریسشون به صورت "کلاسیک" تر هست
امیدوارم هر استادی رو که انتخاب کردید در آخر بتونید باهاشون به بهترین نتیجه ها برسید*

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> *اینطوری نیست که آقای ملاک پور فقططططط تشریحی باشن که
> اگر قرار بود آقای ملاک پور صرفا تشریحی تدریس کنن که دانش آموزاشون همه میرفتن درسنامه کتاب میخوندن دیگه.
> **قطعا هر استادی دو سه تا ترفند خفن تو آستینش داره همیشه*
> *ولی خب بله میشه گفت بخش اعظم تدریسشون به صورت "کلاسیک" تر هست
> امیدوارم هر استادی رو که انتخاب کردید در آخر بتونید باهاشون به بهترین نتیجه ها برسید*


بله حق با شماست....خیلی متشکرم از وقتی که گذاشتین و توضیحاتی که دادین...من هم برای شما آرزوی موفقیت دارم دوست عزیز....

----------


## konkoor98

> *بله کاملا حق با شماست. انشالله که شما با استاد ملاک پور بتونید ریاضیو صد بزنید و ماهایی که کلاس استاد حیدری بودیم همه صفر و منفی و یه بیست درصد "ناپلئونی" بتونیم بزنیم
> البته همونم از سرمون زیاده
> 
> این درصدی که پایین میبینید هم مال خودم نیست. من هر آزمون کلید میخرم و از رو دست کناریم تقلب میکنم وگرنه مارو چه به بالا زدن ریاضی؟ (راستی بهتره یادآوری کنم که استاد حیدری طراح حسابان قلم چی نیستند)
> 
> *
> 
> *البته بله جدا از شوخی حرف شما تا حد زیادی درسته
> من خودم شخصا به دونستن روش تشریحی خیلی اعتقاد دارم و بنظر من قبل از رفتن سر کلاس استاد حیدری باید روشای تشریحی رو به صورت نسبی یاد گرفت
> خودمم قبل رفتن سر کلاس نکته و تست ایشون, نمرات تشریحیم خوب بود و درصد حسابانم متوسط بود ولی بعد از نکته و تست ایشون تونستم مدیریت زمان رو بهتر انجام بدم و به تعداد بیشتری سوال پاسخ بدم چون تایم بیشتری ساختن برام*


دوست عزیزمن نه کنکور میدم نه کلاس میرم شما هم دقیقا دسته دوم هستید دیگه رفتی برای ۱۰۰ اما اکثریت بچه هااین شکلی نیستن کلااز ریاضی فیزیک فرارین بعد دنبال یه راه کوتاهو آسون برای جواب دادن به تستای این دو درس میگردن بی توجه به اینکه یادگیری ریاضی و فیزیک راه شاهانه نداره تمرین و حل مسئله زیاد میخواد واسه همینم کسی که تا امروز نمیتونسته ۱ تست ریاضی بزنه میره سر کلاس حیدری ۲ تاتست میزنه بعد طرفو میکنه خدای ریاضی اکثر طرفدارای حیدری از این دستن اما ملاک پور خدا نیست اما واقعا ریاضی درس میده در ضمن به نظر من تو این تیپ درس دادن مسعودی خیلی باسوادتر از حیدریه

----------


## mlt

میخواستم همینو بگم
بیشترا 2 جلسه رایگان اولشو دیدن که بدبخت تازه داشت درجه توضیح میداد که کلا ریشه در حالت کلی چطور بدست بیاریم و اینا
بخدا اینم عددگذاری میگه :Yahoo (20): 
مثلا هم روش تشریحی نمودارکشی تابع قدرمطلق میگه هم تستی.
یه مزیت هم که داره اکثر تیپ سوال هارو توی جزوه میگه.یعنی تو بری کتاب تست هر تستی بزنی میبینی شبیهش تو جزوه بوده
در ضمن من بی برنامه دیدم کلاسشو بیشتر افلاین دیدم پس درصد نخواین :Yahoo (94): 


> *اینطوری نیست که آقای ملاک پور فقططططط تشریحی باشن که
> اگر قرار بود آقای ملاک پور صرفا تشریحی تدریس کنن که دانش آموزاشون همه میرفتن درسنامه کتاب میخوندن دیگه.
> **قطعا هر استادی دو سه تا ترفند خفن تو آستینش داره همیشه*
> *ولی خب بله میشه گفت بخش اعظم تدریسشون به صورت "کلاسیک" تر هست
> امیدوارم هر استادی رو که انتخاب کردید در آخر بتونید باهاشون به بهترین نتیجه ها برسید*

----------


## Mohamad.khd

دوستان ملاک پور برای شروع از صفر خوبه ؟من یکی دو سال کلا از درس دور بودم

----------


## katy perry

> دوستان لطفا اگر تدریس این اساتید رو دیدید یا اینکه از تدریس اونها خودتون نتیجه گرفتین بگین کدوم رو انتخاب کنیم؟


سلام. سوال اینروزهای من هست...شما چه کردید؟ از کلاس کدوم استاد استفاده کردید؟ ازش راضی بودید؟ توصیه ای برای کنکورهای 1401 دارید برای درس ریاضی و فیزیک و استفاده از اساتید؟

----------

